# RecreTec



## RecreTec (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey all,
Just wanted to say thanks for a fantastic first season as the new owner of RecreTec. Please take a look at our new website and all our new products that we offer. We are constantly looking for new dealers to cover new areas and provide the service to our customers that we take pride in offering. If you cannot find a dealer in your area we would be glad to help you direct. We have MANY new products and services now including trailers and our patented anchor systems that are second to NONE and actually work!
Thanks again,
Timmy
RecreTec RecreTec Manufacturing Inc. - Dry Boxes, Camp Tables, Raft and Cataraft Frames


----------

